# Chunky Scarf/Cowl



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

My neighbor saw this scarf which is called a "chunky cowl scarf" on Pinterest and has mentioned several times that she REALLY wants one like it......she can neither crochet nor knit, so I "got" the hint....the first 3 times she mentioned it. LOL! I do want to make her one for Christmas, but the source of the picture is not a pattern. It is the actual item that is for sale for much more than I can spend on a gift for her. Besides, I know she really wants me to make it for her. I know there are many of you lovely ladies who are expert on figuring out patterns and also at finding patterns on the Internet. I am neither! Could someone give me some help, please? She is a dear friend and neighbor and this is the first time she has specifically hinted (ok...asked) me to make her something. Anyone? Thanks so much!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

You can start with this pattern: http://www.purlbee.com/easy-hand-knit-scarf/2008/12/2/very-special-scarf-easy-mistake-stitch.html
... and some chunky yarn and large needles, and then wing it from there. Decide how wide you want it to be, and then cast on the appropriate number of stitches to get that width based on your gauge. (Do some gauge swatches _in pattern_ to figure out your gauge. You will need to cast on a multiple of 4 stitches plus 3.) Then decide how long you want the scarf to be below the buttonhole and how far around the neck it needs to be. Knit the length that you need up to the buttonhole, then work a row in pattern placing a buttonhole about 2-3" in from one edge. (You will probably want to find your button first so you know how big you need to make the buttonhole and exactly how far in from the edge you want to place it.) Then knit the rest of the scarf about 2-3" longer than you need to go around the neck. You will be able to determine the exact fit by where you place the button. You'll be able to try it on as you go, so it should be fairly easy to just go until you hit the size that you like.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Oh, thank you, TammyK! That does look a lot like it, but not as chunky. That pattern calls for 5 skeins of 12 ply cashmere yarn (at $48.90 per skein - who can afford THAT) and size 11 needles. So, if I used a chunkier (and cheaper!) yarn....with much larger needles....with your help on placing the buttonhole, I think it would be very close!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Actually, I need to adjust what I told you. The button hole goes at the _end_ of the scarf, and the button goes somewhere in the middle, so you will need to place the buttonhole a few inches from either the beginning or end of your full length of knitting, and then sew the button on in the middle at the point that gets you the fit that you want. (It's the same basic idea, just switch where I said to put the button and the buttonhole in my first post.)


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

True! I didn't catch that, either. Thanks so much for clarifying!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice it looks nice and warm. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

There was a discussion about this scarf a while ago. I don't remember the thread. Try a search, that may help.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love the cowl. Please post a picture when you're done.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks, Nannygoat. I searched and couldn't find it. Lots of cowls, scarfs, but don't think I found the one you were talking about.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I found another pattern that you could modify (just make it longer): http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistake-rib-neckwarmer


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you again, TammyK! That is perfect, even has the buttonhole. As you said, I only have to lengthen it. I even already have that EXACT big button shown on the dark blue/teal one. I'm all set. I really, really appreciate your help. :lol: REALLY! 

Printed it out and I'm all set! After I finish this baby blanket I'm on....;-)


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm glad I could help.  Don't forget to post a picture when you are finished!


----------

